# Duda sobre Fuente de Alimentación para electroforesis en gel



## jvillans (Jul 11, 2007)

Estimados amigos, soy quimico farmaceutico pero mi hobby es la electronica y debo solucionar un problema en mi laboratorio. Para un proceso denominado electroforesis necesito una fuente de poder peculiar:  de 0 a 150V y de 0 a 300 mA con salida a voltaje o coriente constante y de ~75W.
Como comprenderan ese diseño esta lejos de mis capacidades, por lo que les agradecere me den una mano con el diseño de la misma.

Los parametros pueden variar de ser tecnicamente necesario. Gracias por su tiempo.


----------



## zopilote (Jul 12, 2007)

La fuente que pretendes, no va ser nada común .
Primero el regular el voltage desde 0 hasta 150V, con esa corriente vas a disipar  45 w, practicamente vas a freir algo en el disipador.
la mejor forma de afrontar esto es variar el voltaje 220VAC con un dimmer en la entrada de la fuente.
Esta va ayudar para que el regulador trabaje sin disipar mucho calor,segundo no solo tendrias un regulador de voltage sino uno de corriente si dices que será de 0 ha 300 mA. lo mejor es 
que te consigas una fuente de laboratorio (muy caras,y regulan maximo hasta 40Vdc),solo espera si alguien tiene un diseño que te la pueda pasar.

--------
zopilote


----------



## duke (Nov 26, 2010)

Buenas gente., tengo q*UE* hacer la fuente del titulo., es una fuente que va a tener tres salidas, 50 100 y 150 V de cc regulada. 

El problema es que la carga (el gel) se calienta a lo largo del proceso y disminuye su resistencia, por lo q*UE* la corriente va a aumentar, la cuestion es q*UE* necesito tener una corriente SIEMPRE MENOR A 200mA (si, mili ampere). 
Entonces la pregunta es, que dispositivo o circuito se puede usar para mantener la corriente por debajo de 200mA sin que varie el potencial con el tiempo??. 

Aclaro que la corriente no tiene que estar regulada estrictamente, siempre que se mantenga por debajo de ese limite.

Simplemente con una idea o nombre me alcanza, yo puedo investigar a partir de eso. Desde ya muchas gracias!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 26, 2010)

Lo que pretendes no es fácil, deberías tener más de una tensión de alimentación para mantener la disipación de potencia en valores aceptables.

¿ Entre que valores varía la resistencia del GEL (Aproximadamente) ?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 26, 2010)

Esta fuente la diseñé para un buen amigo, el cual hasta ahora no la realizó. Tal cual está, es para 150 volts 90 mA, pero se podría modificar para distintas tensiones y/o más corriente.
Si te interesa, busco porque creo que también hice el impreso para la misma.


----------



## duke (Nov 26, 2010)

Fogonazo, todavia no medi la variacion de la resistencia, y para Black Tiger1954, la verdad me viene muy bien si me podes pasar el impreso, y preguntarte si se puede alimentar con 220V 60Hz tambien.. gracias!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 26, 2010)

duke: no hay problema, lo busco y lo subo.
Sea como sea, habría que hacerle algunas modificaciones ya que tu requerimiento de corriente es mayor, y además, necesitás 3 valores de voltaje. Como te dijo Fogonazo, sería conveniente pre-regular o al menos adecuar la tensión de entrada.
Antes de seguir, te pregunto, tenés alguna idea de electrónica, al menos disponés de un tester para hacer mediciones? Esto te lo pregunto ya que si surge algo, va a ser necesario hacer alguna medición.
Es para hacer múltiples muestras supongo por el consumo no?


----------



## duke (Nov 26, 2010)

Sisi tengo tester y conociemientos basicos... no hay problema con el amperage, solamente no tiene que superar los 200mA supongo que los 90 van a andar muy bien. Es para conectarla a una sola cuba electroforetica y es de las chicas. que datos necesitarian que mida? y otra cosa... no veo ningun transformador en el diseño! esperaba encontrarme alguno! o tienen un simbolo que no conozco...

aa me olvidaba., para empezar va a servir solamente de 150V, podria hacer ese proyecto y en caso de que ande todo bien, pasar a hacer una con tres voltajes de salida, como para empezar con algo mas sencillo en vez de ir directamente a lo grueso


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 26, 2010)

Aclaro que con respecto a la técnica de electroforésis no tengo idea, solo tengo los datos que me pasó el amigo (anajeusa) en los cuales me hablaba de unos 10 o 15 mA por celda (no recuerdo exactamente).
Efectivamente, en el circuito que subí no hay transformadores pero en el circuito real sí los hay. Para comenzar se necesita uno de 9+9 a 1A (eso es para alimentar la electrónica) y luego, uno de 6+6 para generar la alta tensión (su entrada va a estar conectada al de 9+9).


----------



## duke (Nov 27, 2010)

Bien, perdon por mi ignorancia pero hay dos cuestiones que no entiendo:
1) Lo que me acabas de decir de los transformadores que no aparecen en el esquema
2) Como modelo standard de fuente, tengo::  Fuente de alterna-- transformador de potencia--circuito rectificador---regulador---carga. Acaso tu esquema engloba todo esto?? o es una parte de estas estructuras?? Perdon por preguntar tanto, lo que pasa es pienso hacerlo si todo funciona bien, pero tampoco puedo arrancar sin saber!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 27, 2010)

Ningún perdón, a la horca!
Nada, era solo una broma.
Con respecto a la primera pregunta, el circuito que yo subí, es una simulación, por eso no puse todos los componentes. Vas a ver que hay una "pila" V1 de 170 volts, y otras 2 (V2 y V4) de 5 volts.
Con respecto a la segunda pregunta; esas "pilas" en el circuito real son como vos lo describís: fuente de alterna>transformador>rectificador>filtro y en el caso que corresponde, regulador. El único detalle es que para la tensión de 170 volts, la fuente de alterna es la salida del mismo trafo de la fuente de 5 volts (esto es para no tener que conseguir o mandar a bobinar transformadores raros).
Si no se entiende la respuesta, intento explicarlo de otra forma.


----------



## duke (Nov 27, 2010)

Bien, se entiende la idea, lo que no me cierra es eso de que la la salida del trafo  de 5 y 170 son la misma. tenes diseñado toda la parte que te da V1, V2 y V4??

aaa y me olvidaba, encontraste el impreso?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 27, 2010)

Nono, no son la misma, la de baja es una y la de alta es otra, el detalle es que la de alta se alimenta de la chica. Dejame cualquier mensaje para que me quede el recordatorio, y mañana subo el impreso y el resto de los componentes.


----------



## duke (Nov 29, 2010)

veo que sos de villa elisa, yo soy de lp asi que me vas a poder decir donde comprar las cosas para la fuente!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 29, 2010)

Sos de mi ciudad natal 
Bueno, te adjunto lo que tengo.
Lo único que falta es la fuente de alta tensión, mañana la subo.
Andá estudiando el esquema, la vista previa, el impreso, etc.
También a medida que avancemos y tengas materiales imprimir el futuro impreso y verificar que entren todos los componentes.
Y si, te puedo dar un par de direcciones hay 2 o 3 casas más o menos recomendables.

PD: aún hay muchas fuentes de laboratorio que están funcionando con una VR150 como regulador


----------



## duke (Dic 1, 2010)

Volvi BTiger!! Estuve chusmeando esos circuitos, y corregime si me equivoco, pero lo que entiendo es que TODOS los que me pasaste son lo mismo, nada mas que algunos tienen diferentes disposiciones, si es asi, decime cual vamos a seguir, ese que tiene superpuesto el impreso con el esquematico?? Saludos!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 1, 2010)

Uno es el esquemático, otro es la vista previa simulada de como quedaría la plaqueta, otro es la disposición de los componentes y luego tenés el circuito impreso en tamaño real con y sin taladrado. Efectivamente, son todos lo mismo.


----------



## duke (Dic 1, 2010)

Sabes que hay un archivo que se llama* Fuente electroforesis comp* que tiene superpuesto el esquematico con el impreso, te queria preguntar si me podes pasar ese esquema solo, ya que difiere un poco de los otros esquemas y me va a ser mucho mas facil guiarme por ese., disculpa por las molestias BT. 
PD: averigue por los integrados en internet, pense que serian lo mas caro, pero parece que valen unas monedas!!!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 1, 2010)

El que dice Fuente electroforesis sch es el esquemático.


----------



## duke (Dic 1, 2010)

sisi te entiendo, lo que pasa es que en este caso el CI LM393 esta representado por dos esquemas, mientras que en el real, Fuente electroforesis comp hay uno solo y se me complica un poco pasar de uno a otro, pero obviamente algo de esfuerzo tengo que hacer yo, no te quiero cansar ya me has ayudado muchisimo!!!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 1, 2010)

No hay problema, con gente paciente y educada como vos, tengo toda la paciencia necesaria para intentar explicar (lo que no quiere decir que lo haga bien ).
El LM393 tiene internamente 2 comparadores iguales, de ahí que en el esquemático aparezcan 2 y en el resto 1.
Una recomendación, bajá de National la hoja de datos del integrado, así te vas a dar cuenta mejor de lo que digo, así también como las hojas de datos de los semiconductores que están el el proyecto, cosa que veas con que componentes y las características de los mismos que estamos usando. O sea, documentar el proyecto


----------



## duke (Dic 1, 2010)

Barbaro!! estuve mirando y de apoquito voy entendiendo! jaj. Todavia falta que me pases un diagrama no?

Si no hay apuro! Si entendi algo, esa es la fuente que va a alimentar al circuito con 5V


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 1, 2010)

Exacto, esa es la fuente de baja tensión que va a alimentar la electrónica de control, luego falta la de alta tensión (que es solo un transformador, unos diodos y un condensador).


----------



## duke (Dic 10, 2010)

Bien volvi, despues de muchos dias recien hoy fui al lab, estuve complicado con el estudio!! Aca te paso los valores finales, no me mates por cambiar el voltaje.... 100V 60mA, espero que no altere mucho lo que habias hecho!! Saludos BT!!!!!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 15, 2010)

Una duda duke, querés que sea regulable la tensión o fija, o quizás ambas?


----------



## duke (Dic 15, 2010)

Estaria bueno hacerla regulable, pero supongo q nada mas agregaria complejidad al sistema y mucha... para ser el primero que hago.... asi que si vos opinas lo mismo, en ppio q sea fija y si sale bien, despues la podemos hacer regulable, gracias BT!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 15, 2010)

Te cuento que en realidad va a ser ajustable, ya que predecir las tolerancias de todos los componentes salvo usar resistencias de precisión, es casi imposible, por lo que vamos a tener que poner un preset. Ahora si el preset queda montado en el frente, ya sería variable 
Y para salidas prefijadas, todo el tema es una llave selectora que conmuta entre varios presets


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 6, 2011)

Me interesa saber como te ha ido Duke, estoy también interesado en armar una de estas


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 6, 2011)

Mmm ni hoy ni mañana pq. bueno.... pero lo que falta, es que yo termine para que el Duke haga la prueba! Sorry, pero en los diseños en los cuales pongo extremada atención, justamente me cuesta lo último, prestar atención!


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 6, 2011)

Al final esto esta mas charlado que partido de truco, no me aguanto je je, que no me agarre la colifatura el sábado porque la armo. Bueno no creo que lo haga, ya que ando con  mas de un proyecto empezado y creo que en estos días me llega el molibdeno que me manda Luis de Prado (el que me regaló la campana de vacío) y voy a tratar de hacer el tubo de RX, eso de trabajar el vidrio es bastante difícil.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 6, 2011)

Cuando veas como le anda al Duke, te van a agarrar ganitasssssss  jajajaja.
Ahora, que de esto vos sí sabés, se puede hacer electroforésis con distintas tensiones?
Cuanto consume una sola celda?
En función de la tensión va a variar el "ensanchamiento" de la gráfica?
Si se hace a corriente constante en lugar de a tensión constante, que pasaría?
Porqué el coyote nunca pudo cazar al correcaminos?

PD: no lo harías aunque suba también el PCB? (jijijijiji)


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 6, 2011)

Si pones el PCB seguro me da la tentación, el consumo depende del ancho de la tira, en mi caso uso tiras de 2 cm y el consumo es aproximadamente 2 mA a 150v, hay fuentes comerciales que vienen con tensión variable, dependerá del buffer también, yo uso veronal sódico y con 150 anda muy bien. Otra cosa que he notado es que distintas marcas de cellogel consumen distinto y la migración es mas o menos rápida, me refiero a que con unas tiras tenes que dejarlo 50 minutos y con otras con 40 minutos y hace el mismo largo de corrida.
No tengo experiencias con otras tensiones


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 6, 2011)

> No tengo experiencias con otras tensiones


 Te agarré!!!!!!!!!!
Podríamos hacerlas?
Es muy cara como para probar una de esas tiras?

PD: se puede saber cuando la prueba está completa? O sea, un sensor óptico para que cuando la separación llegue hasta acá termine el proceso?


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 6, 2011)

Fácil se le pone un poquito de colorante y se ve en que parte anda la albúmina que es la que va al frente hacia el positivo


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 12, 2011)

Bueno, pido disculpas por la demora, acá está el circuito propuesto.
Tiene una llave selectora que hace que funcione con una tensión fija (la cual se regula con R18) o variable (se ajusta con el potenciómetro R19).


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 12, 2011)

Angel de donde saca los 170v? no hay mas que un trafo de 6+6?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 12, 2011)

Perdón, no postié el resto.
Falta la fuente de alta.
Para esa fuente, hay varias posibilidades, la más fácil es a la salida del trafo de 6+6, colocar otro de 9+9 de forma invertida. Luego rectificarlo y el positivo de esa fuente va a donde dice +B (que son los colectores de Q1 y Q2, y el negativo adonde dice -B que es el punto de unión de R16 y R15.


----------



## duke (Ene 18, 2011)

BT la pregunta mia es si el impreso es el mismo que antes o cambio y en ese caso si me lo podes pasar
como para empezar si hacer algo!! un abrazo!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 18, 2011)

No cambió mucho, pero si la neurona me da, mañana subo el nuevo impreso


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 22, 2011)

Lo prometido es deuda.
Acá les dejo el impreso, el impreso con agujeros, el circuito, la vista de los componentes, y la vista virtual.


----------



## anajesusa (Abr 11, 2011)

Bueno al final la voy a hacer yo nomas je je, el tester del gato negro ataca de nuevo 
Tengo el PCB esta listo
Algunas dudas, tengo trafo de 12v no de 6, se calentaran mucho los 7805 y 7905 con tanta caída?
Otra esos transistores son medio raros MSP... son comunachos nomas respetando si son N o P? y los tip pueden cambiarse por los de fuente de PC?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 12, 2011)

Era hora 

Con respecto al trafo, no, no creo que calienten mucho ya que el consumo de la parte regulada es ínfimo. Ojo que no sea un 12+12 
Si tenés un 6+6 usá solo una de las ramas.
En caso de usar el de 12, habría que retocar el valor de R10.

Los mps, ni se te ocurra usar un transistor común tipo bc o algo así. Son transistores de *alta tensión* (300 volts).

Los TIP si bien manejan tensión bastante alta (250 volts), tienen buena ganancia, y dudo que los de conmutación de la fuente puedan hacer eso..........
Lo que sí se podría es ,con unas pequeñas modificaciones, reemplazar ambos TIP por un IRF620 o similar. En algunas fuentes conmutadas de AT solían traer un MOSFET de este tipo.


----------



## anajesusa (Abr 12, 2011)

Bueno ya entré haciendo garcaca, anoche terminé de montar todo, menos mal que no la enchufé je je (faltó una milésima) voy a ver las características de los transistores chicos y los tip que son todos de fuente de PC. Luego te comento.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 12, 2011)

Los MPS son extremadamente comunes. Si no los conseguís, avisame que te mando algunos. De estos siempre hay que tener. Sirven de reemplazo para cualquier aplicación (no de RF).
Además son muy baratos (cerca de los 30 centavos). Lo mismo para los TIP  (rondan los 1.8$).
Como hiciste la fuente de alta?


----------



## anajesusa (Abr 12, 2011)

Los transistores que puse no sirven son los c945 y un par complementario que ni con la lupa veo que es, los tip son E13007 esos podrán funcionar? tengo unos IRF3205 por ahí tambien.
En que placa puedo encontrar los MPS? en algun monitor?
La parte de alta no la hice todavía entiendo que es un trafo chiquito de 12 a 220 y una rectificación en puente común y silvestre, primero quiero que funcione la otra parte


----------



## anajesusa (Abr 12, 2011)

Pueden se F420 y F421 en lugar de los MPS?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 12, 2011)

Si mi estimado Willson! Ahí vamos mucho mejor (supongo que deben ser BF420 y BF421).
Con respecto al E13007 (que supongo que debe ser un MJE13007) quizás podría funcionar.
Es más, podría funcionar con 1 solo de esos, pero hay que ver qué ganancia tiene en ese punto de trabajo, ya que las especificaciones están para una corriente CE de 2A.
Si vas a usar el MJE, avisame que te paso un pequeño agregado (una protección extra que es agregar 1 LED.
Ojo con el disipador, ya que en las peores condiciones, va a disipar hasta 15 o 20 watts (coto a la salida).

PD: ojo al piojo, no es un trafo tannnn chiquito, 150 volts a 100 mA son 15 Watts


----------



## anajesusa (Abr 13, 2011)

Algo ha pasado, ya no tengo señal en la pata 7 y el único led que prendía ya no lo hace, estoy pensando que con 12v de alimentación el LM393n tiene entre pata 4 y 8 unos cuantos voltios, mas de 25 y debe haber pasado a mejor vida. El resto he corroborado todo y no hay errores, hay un par de resistencias que no tenía los valores y puse lo mas cercano, la de 5.6 ohm  esta cambiada por una de 1 ohm, la de 180k por 150k  y el preset de 22k por un pote de 10k, en la parte alta he puesto para prueba unos 30 v sin resultados, tal vez sea poco, voy a instalar un autotranspormador de 220 a 110 y conectaré el trafo de de la fuente de baja ahí ademas aprovecho rectificando y tengo unos 150v de continua para la fuente de alta con buena corriente


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 14, 2011)

Podrías marcar en el esquema las tensiones que estás midiendo?
En los BF, si no hay tensión de alimentación de alta no aparece nada. Fijate que los LM393 tienen la salida tipo colector abierto.
La resistencia de 5.6 es la que se encarga de censar la corriente.


----------



## anajesusa (Abr 14, 2011)

Bueno como te tardabas ya conecté la fuente de alta también, y no ha explotado nada je je.
Hay algo en la fuente de baja que no anda bien, al principio prendía el LED 2 y había una señal de onda cuadrada en la pata 7 despues se cortó y ya no hubo señal, creí que se había fritado el LM393 pero no, he puesto otro y nada.
Las mediciones, la fuente de alta son 150v rectificados media onda, usé un trafo 220/110 tambien alimento el trafo desde el secundario del trafo de 220/12 para que me den los 6 v de la fuente de baja. De los regualdores sale lo que Dios manda mas menos 5v, con la fuente de alta prende a medias el led 1
La resistencia para de 1 ohm que había puesto en lugar de la de 5 ya la cambié por el valor correspondiente.
Espero tus directivas para medir otras cosas


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 15, 2011)

Aparecen los 5/-5 volts?

PD: que ansioso que sos


----------



## anajesusa (Abr 15, 2011)

Ta distraído el gato, si eso aparece, no ha leído el mensaje anterior don gato?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 16, 2011)

se lo llevo el orco ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## sjuan (Abr 16, 2011)

ola 
perdón la ignorancia  pero, que avances a la ciencia y la tecnología le trae eso de la electroforesis? 

y no se si ya lo dijieron pero tengo j...o el mouse y es una tortura el teclado


----------



## anajesusa (Abr 17, 2011)

Para mi que lo orcaron 
Para sjuan, la electroforesis es una técnica que se usa en los laboratorios para fraccionar las proteínas de un líquido, por ejemplo el suero sanguineo que tiene varias clases diferentes, la albúmina, las globulinas que a su vez son varias, cada una expuestas a un campo eléctrico migra en un soporte a una velocidad distinta esto permite que se separen
Queda después del proceso algo así:





Podes encontrar una reseña en mi blog de como se hace todo
http://anajesusa.wordpress.com/2007/12/08/electroforesis-en-acetato-de-celulosa/


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 18, 2011)

Perdón pero se me "cayo" la conexión a internet.
Vamos a ir probando por partes (jeje).
Primero desconectá el colector de T1 (MPSA42) y que el pote esté totalmente cerrado (con resistencia 0 ohms). Luego alimentá el circuito (tanto alta como baja -la alta puede ser de 30 o más volts-).
Si está todo bien, debería aparecer casi toda la alta a la salida. Luego con el tester en corriente DC medí entre masa y el colector de T2 (MPSA92). Deben circular unos 2 mA.
Hacé esas pruebas y avisame.


----------



## anajesusa (Abr 18, 2011)

Se te cayó el sistema, ya te voy a recomendar por TE unas pastillitas je je es para cuando se cae.
Bueno hice ambas pruebas, levanté el colector del F420 y a la salida tengo 150v (lo que le estoy metiendo a los colectores de los Tr de potencia) si muevo el pote es lo mismo, siempre esta esa tensión. Así con el colector levantado puse el tester en corriente DC y medí entre la masa y el colector del F421 y hay exacto 2 mA y la tensión a la salida se baja a cero cuando hago eso.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 19, 2011)

Veo que estás graciosín! Vas a ir un rato a la zona de barbarie 

Oki doki. Con eso sabemos que la "etapa" de potencia funciona OK.
No tenías que mover el pote....... esperemos que no haya pasado nada malo, ya que seguramente le entró mucha tensión a la entrada inversora del LM393.
Bueno, ahora con todo conectado (la alta tensión que sea de unos 30 volts para hacer mediciones más seguras) medí la tensión de la base y del emisor de T1 (MPSA42), y por las dudas, agregale una R de unos 10K entre la pata 1 del LM393 y los 5 volts (quizás con eso se solucione).


----------



## anajesusa (Abr 20, 2011)

Nu quere... bueno hice lo que me dijiste puse la resistencia de 10k entre el emisor de T1 y los +5v, en emisor hay 4.5v en una punta del pote y 0.6v en la otra y en base -0.15 en una punta y 0V en la otra.

tigre negro estas ahí


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 21, 2011)

Nop, no estaba 
Medí las tensiones de las patas 2 y 3 del LM393 (entradas inversora y no inversora respectivamente.
Es muy raro que haya tensión positiva en el emisor de T1 (MPSA42) ya que ahí tendría que haber una tensión de unos -0.7 volts.
Por las dudas, verificaste la disposición de las patas ya que son distintas en los MPSA y los BF?


----------



## pandacba (Abr 21, 2011)

jua, se le cayo el sistema!! una nueva para la colección..... anajesusa, te estara indicando correctamete?, me parece que tiene el sistema envirado...... deberias recomendarle algo para que se recupere prontamente, si no luego te dira alguna excusa extravagante, por la cual la logica procesal no funcionaba como era debido....


----------



## anajesusa (Abr 21, 2011)

Si le voy a recomendar algo masticable que hace efecto a los 15 minutos!!! de lo mas efectivo  con esto me condena en gato maula
Bueno las mediciones: en pata 2, va de 0 a 4.7v de acuerdo a la posición del pote en la pata 3 esta siempre en 4.5v, por si las moscas cambié el integrado pero da igual, los f420 y 421 creo que estan bien, tienen en el medio el colector, asi que crucé base y colector. Salvo que esos Tr no sean realmente el BF420 y 421 y se trate de algún otro, sin embargo son un par complementario y no explotaron cuando le di e la alta tensión


----------



## pandacba (Abr 21, 2011)

Pero encima te dejo en banda,(ahora caere yo por traición....) como estas con el tema de la fuente?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 21, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Pero encima te dejo en banda,(ahora caere yo por traición....) como estas con el tema de la fuente?


Otro candidato que se compró todos los boletos de la lotería, y el premio es una linda visita a la Zona de Barbarie 

Bueno, la tensión de salida, en esas condiciones, está siempre al máximo?
Si es así, reemplazá el pote de 10K por uno de al menos 22K o 47K o más para hacer la prueba.


----------



## anajesusa (Abr 21, 2011)

sigue igual le puse un pote de 100k, en la pata 7 no tiene que estar esa señal de onda cuadrada? al principio apareció y encendia el led despues nunca mas


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 21, 2011)

No, para nada, esta es una fuente lineal, *no* hay ondas cuadradas. Pero vuelvo con mi pregunta, no aparece tensión a la salida o está siempre al máximo? 
Yo soy distraído y vos no contestás lo que pregunto............ linda dupla!


----------



## anajesusa (Abr 21, 2011)

Bueno, bueno, pero no se enoje... (chavo del 8)
Tengo tensión variable de 50 a 150 solo que cuando le pongo una carga (resistencia de 1000) unos 15 mA los 150v se caen a 50v, y me preocupa que los led no se enciendan solo uno lo hace


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 21, 2011)

Mmmmmmmm qué estás callando ......... Wilson?
De repente empezó a funcionar?
Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm.

Los LED´s: el LED1 es el único que tiene que estar siempre encendido. El LED2 indica sobrecorriente, y el LED3 está solo como protección para proteger la entrada del comparador.

Pregunta de rigor: la tensión alta que entrega la fuente no se cae no? Supongo que no, entonces llegamos al punto de que la ganancia de los transistores de salida es muy baja 
Vamos a tener que "injertarle" un transistor más.
En la imagen que adjunto, vas a ver un transistor y una resistencia extra (Q5 y R20). Seguramente con eso se va a solucionar la caída de tensión.


----------



## anajesusa (Abr 22, 2011)

La tensión no cae, el led 1 esta prendido solo en uno de los extremos del pote. Esta tarde hago la modific y comento, supongo que un BF420 va bien ahí no?
Solo me pregunto que habrá sido esa señal que tenía en la pata 7 y el led encendido, habrá habido algún corto, cuando ocurrió eso no había conectado la alta tensión.
Bueno luego comento que pasó.

Ahora se las aguanta bien a la corriente, pero no responde bien el potenciometro, no es una cosa lineal se baja la tensión a cero prácticamente luego se sube esta como errático

Mas datos, cosas raras, casi siempre trabajo en mediciones con un tester analógico, 20Kohm por volt en continua, no es una maravilla pero no es una porquería, con ese tester cuando varío el potenciómetro hay momentos en que se va a menos de cero, baja de golpe hace cualquier cosa digamos, sin embargo cuando pongo el tester digital la variación es continua de 46v a 147v y perfectamente lineal. Los transistores de potencia se calientan un poco asi que pondré disipadores.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 22, 2011)

En este caso, Cesar, la velocidad del análogico, te muetra cosas que el tiempo de conversión del digital se pierde(razón por la cual sigo utilizando analógicos junto con los digitales) que falta haria un oscilocopio para ver que corno hace, no sea que tenga pequeñas oscilaciones, que no afectan pero que no seria deseble que esten, bueno el tran gato ya te dira que hacer. asi puedes llevar a cabo tus primeros ensayos con la misma...


----------



## anajesusa (Abr 22, 2011)

Tengo osciloscopio, un Kenwood 4025. Si es algo extraño. Yo uso analógico porque me cansé de quemar digitales.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 22, 2011)

Bueno. Primero, yo te dije que pusieras de 100K para hacer las pruebas, y efectivamente, no va a ser lineal ni cerca...... el valor calculado es para 22K, si no tenés, podemos intentar variar el divisor de tensión para adecuarlo al potenciómetro que dispongas.
Decime (y no digas me) de qué valores disponés y que estén en buen estado 
Lo más importante también es saber la estabilidad frente a variaciones de carga. O sea, ajustá la tensión a digamos 100 volts con una R como para que consuma 15 mA, luego hacé la misma prueba con una R para que el consumo sea de 50 mA.
Efectivamente, los TR de salida *tienen* que calentar, ya que a pleno funcionamiento y en las peores condiciones, disipan cerca de 15 watts.
También sería bueno que controlaras si no hay sectores de falso contacto en el pote.

PD: sea como sea....... no dijiste porqué comenzó a funcionar


----------



## anajesusa (Abr 22, 2011)

Estaba funcionando desde el principio, solo que como se venía abajo cuando le ponía carga y no prendían los led... además creí que debía haber esa señal de onda cuadrada en la pata 7.
Cambié dos potenciómetros y hace lo mismo, lo que dispongo es de varios de 10k lineales y nuevos, pero es muy raro, hay momentos que marca tensión negativa!!! solo con el analógico con el digital va muy bien sin sobresaltos ni nada. Luego voy a hacer las pruebas de carga como me indicaste, previo ponerle un disipador a los transistores

Bueno parece que esas subidas y bajadas bruscas de tensión coinciden cuando se enciende el led 2, que me dijiste es un limitador de corriente, hice las pruebas cambiando la carga pero esta inestable por el mismo motivo. Lo que es llamativo es que trabaja al revés, cuando la tensión esta al mango (150v mas o menos) el led esta apagado cuando entro a bajar tensión la corriente debería ser menor. sin embargo ahí se enciende y la tensión cae abruptamente.
Conseguí un pote de 100K ahora ya no me da tensión negativa y con el analógico y el digital miden mas o menos lo mismo


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 23, 2011)

Okis.
Una prueba rápida: cambiá el valor de C13 a 10 nF y poné en paralelo con C13 una R de 10 MOhms (es probable que se ponga a oscilar ese condenado


----------



## anajesusa (Abr 23, 2011)

Sigue igual, y se siente el ruidito de oscilación cuando enciende el led, en realidad encienden ambos led el 2 y el 1, este último cuando la tensión esta al máximo (150) esta apagado y luego cuando muevo el pote enciende, lo hace simultaneo con el 2 y se escucha un sonidito parece salir de los tr de potencia


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 23, 2011)

Antes de seguir, una duda, cuanta tensión aplicás en la alta? Ya lo vi, 150 volts. Para poder regular a 150, necesitás al menos 160 volts, por eso no enciende siempre el LED.
Vos comentaste que como carga la pusiste una R de 1000 ohms. Eso a 150 volts son 150 mA!!!!!!!!!
Igual, para un pote de 100K habría que modificar algunos valores. Me dijiste que tenías uno de 10K bueno?

PD: te adjunto un par de modificaciones para que tengas un mejor control de la tensión y de paso alivianar los 2 primeros transistores ya que con el transistor agregado, no necesitan tanta corriente.


----------



## anajesusa (Abr 23, 2011)

Uoooooooouuuuuu!!!!!!  QUE PAPELÓN!!!!!!!
Con una resistencia de 15K anda como un violín!!!, ni vi las reformas me fuí derecho a probar con la resistencia que correspondía y anda perfecto. Tengo que ordenar un poco la telaraña y voy a hacer alguna prueba con la cuba electroforética. Tengo ganas de hacer una cuba casera para que los aficionados puedan hacerla reciclando PET.
Recien hago mas pruebas y con una resistencia de 4.7k ya macaquea, empieza a encender el led 2 y ya no va tan bien el pote por ahí se pega un bajones. Lo raro es que lo hace cuando la tensión es mas baja, se debe a que los tr finales disipan mas potencia?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 23, 2011)

En realidad el sensor de corriente es independiente de la tensión. Me gustaría que hagas la reforma del pote, ya que con 100K y el divisor de tensión que tiene, como que no me gusta. Hacé la reforma, es agregar una R, es solo variar el valor de otras 2 y después contame.

PD: puede estar desvalorizada la R de 5.6 ohms?


----------



## anajesusa (Abr 24, 2011)

Ya hice los cambios, ahora va solo de unos pocos voltios a 50, asi que cambié la resistencia de 4k7 por una de 470 y ahí volvió hasta los 150 sin embargo cuando voy desde 150 para abajo hace un salto brusco, cae de 150 a 50 y luego puedo subir mas o menos armoniosamente, el led 2 con la resistencia de 4k7 de carga no enciende no probé con otras cargas


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 24, 2011)

La R3 del último dibujo, es de 150K, ese valor pusiste ahí?


----------



## anajesusa (Abr 24, 2011)

Ya había nacido con ese valor, ya que no tenía de 180k asi que estaba ese valor. Cambié el integrado y medio que funciona mejor, hace esos saltos todavía pero no se prende el led 2 de sobre consumo. 


Hice algunas cosas y mas o menos quedó, no se si bien, pero mejor de lo que estaba.
Tuve que bajar la resistencia que me habías indicado 2k2 a 680, con la resistencia de 2k2, con la carga se caía mucho la tensión, ahora por ejemplo midiendo la tensión en vacío da 110v y cuando le pongo una carga de 2800 se cae a 95v, como el potenciometro hacía cosas raras saqué la resistencia de 4k7 y deje directo, si bien al final de pote se pone raro y sube y baja al medio trabaja bastante lineal, en ambos extremos hace cosas raras. Desde que cambié el integrado el led2 no se prendió mas ni siquiera cuando sobrecargo, en ese caso la tensión se cae prácticamente a cero.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 25, 2011)

Mmmmm le agregaste el otro transistor no?
Vamos a probar por separado el tema de la corriente. Para esto vamos a usar una fuente extra y *sin* la AT. En lugar de AT vas a poner una fuente de 12 volts aproximadamente. A la salida, un pote de 1K con una R en serie de 47 ohms y en serie con con un miliamperímetro.
Con eso vas a tener para controlar una corriente de salida de y ver en qué punto se enciende el LED (tiene que hacerlo a aproximadamente 90 mA). El LED1 no se va a encender, pero sí tiene que hacerlo el LED2. De esta forma vamos a verificar el limitador de corriente. Luego iremos a por el resto


----------



## anajesusa (Abr 25, 2011)

Hice la prueba, en principio con esa tensión el pote que regula la tensión no regula nada, siempre marca los 12v, y variando la carga voy desde unos pocos miliamperios a unos 180 sin embargo nunca prende el LED 2, probé cambiando el integrado, pero igual nunca enciende por mas que la corriente sea superior a los 100 mA


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 25, 2011)

Oki doki. Es evidente que eso no anda. Es normal que no regule la tensión, no está diseñado para tensiones tan bajas (empieza a regular a partir de los 50 volts más o menos.
Con la disposición que usaste para variar la corriente, medí la tensión de la pata 6 del integrado (la entrada no inversora) y de la pata 5 (la entrada inversora). Ésta última debe ir variando con el consumo.


----------



## anajesusa (Abr 25, 2011)

En la pata 6 hay -0.45v fijos y en la pata 5 varía con el consumo, a unos 100 mA hay -0.75v


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 25, 2011)

Eso está perfecto, así debe ser, pero ahora medí la tensión de la pata 7 (la salida de ese comparador). Cuando la tensión en la pata 5 se hace más negativa que la pata 6, la salida debe ir a -5 volts (quizás un poquito más).


----------



## anajesusa (Abr 26, 2011)

Bueno eso no ocurre hay +6v y varía muy poco, baja a +5.7 con un consumo superior a 100 mA


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 26, 2011)

Entonces el integrado no funciona. Cuando la entrada no inversora (+) tiene una tensión menor a la inversora (-), la salida *tiene* que ir hacia la alimentación negativa o tierra según sea fuente partida o simple.
Qué tensión tenés en el nodo D1, C7,R10 del circuito original? (es para saber si R10 tiene un valor correcto).


----------



## pandacba (Abr 26, 2011)

Saltap, esto esta cada vez más apasionante, los sigo capitulo a capítulo.....


----------



## anajesusa (Abr 26, 2011)

Tengo tres integraditos, probé con los 3 y siempre da asi, en el lugar que me indicas mida hay +7.5v, veo si me puedo conseguir otro integrado nuevo, lo raro es que ni se calentaron, si murieron lo hicieron en frío je je.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 26, 2011)

QEPD para tres CI......
Dime Will, Compras en Rio IV? ya no me acuerdo el nombre de las casas que habia, tal vez ya ni existan y esten otras.....
Trabaje hace años en una sucursal del Service que teniamos en Córdoba,


----------



## anajesusa (Abr 26, 2011)

No, compro en electrónica argentina, son bastante gauchos y tienen buenos precios, lastima la cola que tenes que chupar cada vez que vas. Yo tengo a mis dos hijos en córdoba asi que por ahí hago la lista y van ellos.
BT, parece que no es el integrado, puse uno nuevo y la tensión esa en pata 7 siempre está, estuve observando con menos luz y el led prende muy tenue a partir de los 140 mA


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 27, 2011)

Hacé una cosa: medí la tensión *entre* las patas de R10 cuando la corriente está al máximo.


----------



## anajesusa (Abr 27, 2011)

Marca 0.4v cuando hay un consumo de 200 mA mas o menos


----------



## felipeyeah (Abr 27, 2011)

duke dijo:


> Buenas gente., tengo q*UE* hacer la fuente del titulo., es una fuente que va a tener tres salidas, 50 100 y 150 V de cc regulada.
> 
> El problema es que la carga (el gel) se calienta a lo largo del proceso y disminuye su resistencia, por lo q*UE* la corriente va a aumentar, la cuestion es q*UE* necesito tener una corriente SIEMPRE MENOR A 200mA (si, mili ampere).
> Entonces la pregunta es, que dispositivo o circuito se puede usar para mantener la corriente por debajo de 200mA sin que varie el potencial con el tiempo??.
> ...



se puede usar un diodo zener polarizado inverzamente para mantener la corriente


----------



## pandacba (Abr 27, 2011)

No se como lo queres utilzar pero si poner un zener fijando la tensión del emisor y variando en la base su polarización dentro de cierto rango tendras una corriente constante o al menos con una variación muy leve


----------



## anajesusa (Abr 27, 2011)

Yo no se si eso es tan asi como comenta el amigo, que pasado el tiempo aumenta el consumo, yo tengo una fuente regulada con una legendaria VR150 sin control de corriente ni nada y el miliamperímetro muestra muy poca variación a lo largo de la corrida, además 200 mA es una guazada, el consumo es muy pedorro, 10mA por tira, habría que procesar 10 tiras juntas para llegar a 100 mA. Ya veremos como funciona la fuente del Black y Deker


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 27, 2011)

Un zener de 15 watts, no es fácil de conseguir. No es tan simple manejar esa potencia de disipación.

César, algo mal hay ahí. Aumentá el valor de R10 a 10K (aunque no debería ser necesario), y contame que sucede.


----------



## anajesusa (Abr 29, 2011)

Con 10K la corriente sobre la carga se corta se va a cero, puse 1k5 y hace algunas cosas raras parece que se pone inestable y por ahí empieza a auto oscilar.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 29, 2011)

Esto es raro, muy raro.
Desconectá una pata de D3 (ojo que al hacer esto queda sin protección contra cortos y sobrecargas), y fijate si enciende el LED2 y si la salida de tensión es estable frente a la carga.


----------



## anajesusa (May 5, 2011)

Pufff!!!! recién hoy pude ponerme nuevamente con la fuente, bueno levanté el (De pie señores) *1N4148* (pueden sentarse) y nada cambió el led2 solo se enciende cuando el consumo es mayor de 140mA, controlé la tensión, siempre con 12v de alta, y cuando hay excesivo consumo se cae, no se si te referías a ese control o tenía que ponerle los 150v y probar


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 5, 2011)

No, la prueba es tal cual la hiciste, pero mi duda, es si en un rango de corriente se mantiene estable (aunque con 12 volts no está realmente regulando.
Ahora vamos a hacer lo siguiente: la R de 5.6 ohms reemplazala por una de 10 ohms, y verificá a cuanta corriente enciende el led.

PD: vas aprendiendo las normativas de cuando hay que ponerse de pié 

PD: vos que sabés de todo, tenés idea de como repara algo de bakelita?


----------



## anajesusa (May 5, 2011)

Bueno cambie la resistencia de 5 por una de 10 y ahora el led 2 comienza a prender a partir de los 80 mA.
Lo de la baquelita te lo debo, la verdad ni idea


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 6, 2011)

Okis, ahora vamos por lo siguiente, y con cuidado ya que podemos quemar cosas.
Vamos a ver si con la fuente de alta responde igual.
El problema va a estar en ir regulando la corriente con los 150 volts. Lo que se me ocurre, salvo que vos tengas otra idea, es poner una resistencia que no permita que la corriente suba a más de 100 mA a 150 volts (1500 ohms 15 watts), y en serie con la misma, un reostato de unos 15K cosa difícil de conseguir o un balde con agua y un poquitín de sal con 2 electrodos y con eso ir variando la carga y verificar la regulación de tensión (todo esto sin conectar el innombrable porque si no me tengo que poner de pié, y verificar también que a partir de los 80 mA enciende el led de protección.
Espero que se haya entendido la explicación  si no, trato de complicarla un poco más.


----------



## anajesusa (May 6, 2011)

Quemar cosas dijiste? eso es lo mío je je, esta noche hago la prueba


----------



## anajesusa (May 6, 2011)

Bueno hechas las pruebas con el Susodicho levantado (nótese que va con mayúsculas, igual que en la Biblia cuando se refieren a Él") 
Primero: cuando bajo la tensión con el pote ya se enciende el Led2
Segundo: Con carga de 1500 y el balde con agua salada con cualquier corriente se enciende, a los 80 mA la tensión cae de 145v a 75v.
Tercero: Probé con una carga de 15K y lo mismo enciende el led2 y la tensión casi no cae


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 7, 2011)

Bien. Tenés puesto el transistor excitador agregado?


----------



## anajesusa (May 7, 2011)

Si, justamente estoy pensando en poner ahí uno mas robusto, en este momento esta puesto el f420 y me parece que se hace popo para alimentar a los dos de salida


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 7, 2011)

Bajá el valor de la R que determina la corriente (la que está en el transistor con el LED).


----------



## anajesusa (May 7, 2011)

Hace cosas raras, cuando lo pongo al mango, todo lo que da el pote marca 145v mas o menos, con una resistencia de 1k en R8 la tensión prácticamente no cae con la carga  (unos 80 mA)y el led 2 apenas se enciende, sin embargo si bajo la tensión con el pote a 100v con la carga ahí la tensión cae casi a cero y el led2 prende al máximo.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 7, 2011)

Algo raro raro raro....... hace lo siguiente, conectá el multímetro (como amperímetro) en serie con R15 (la de 5.6 ohms originalmente y ahora de 10) y en 100 volts, medí cuanta corriente está circulando por ahí.


----------



## anajesusa (May 7, 2011)

En el caso que la tensión es 145v circulan 80 mA y cuando pongo en 100v circulan 60mA. Todavía no te conté lo mas raro, si pongo un valor de 470 en R8 la tensión con carga en lugar de bajar sube!!! y de 145v se va como a 160v parece que autooscila o algo así. De momento sigue desconectado el innombrable
Toy en mesenger figuro como desconectado pero estoy, si no todos mis alumnos virtuales empiezan a preguntarme de diversas cosas


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 7, 2011)

El pote lo tenés montado sobre la plaqueta o con cables?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 26, 2011)

Antes de seguir, me confirmás con cuanta tensión de alta estás alimentando el circuito?

PD: y si es regulada o no.


----------



## anajesusa (May 26, 2011)

Como andas BT,  la tensión es alrededor de 150v no regulada estoy rectificando los 110v de un trafo de 220/110


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 27, 2011)

Rectificador de onda completa o 1/2 onda?

PD: ando recopilando cachivaches! 
PD1: con qué valor de capacitor hacés el filtrado de +B?


----------



## anajesusa (May 27, 2011)

Es 1/2 onda y el capacitor uno de fuente de PC creo que de 220MF 300v .
No digas que la vas armar? te estas poniendo viejo


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 27, 2011)

> No digas que la vas armar? te estas poniendo viejo


Vos me llevás a esa senda............ grrrrrrr grrrrrr
Ahora decime cuanta tensión hay entre las patas 4 y 8 de el LM393.

PD: y contame si tenés algún fet de los de alta tensión.


----------



## anajesusa (May 27, 2011)

entre la 4 y la 8 hay 15.7v y creo que tengo algún fet IRF3205


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 27, 2011)

Nop, ese no sirve, es de solo 55v.
Medí el rizado (ripple) de esos +/- 7.85 volts (15.7/2). Para eso poné el tester en alterna. No es una medición exacta pero nos va a servir.


----------



## anajesusa (May 27, 2011)

entre ambas patas en alterna marca 33.6v


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 27, 2011)

???????????????????????????????????
A ver, me dijiste que entre la pata 4 y la 8 habían 15.7 volts. De donde salen esos 33.6 volts?


----------



## anajesusa (May 27, 2011)

No se puse el tester en alterna como me dijiste y larga ese número, es un tester digital.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 27, 2011)

Ponele un condensador en serie (de poliester o similar) de 0.1 uF.
Ahora estás midiendo sobre los electrolíticos del filtro no?


----------



## anajesusa (May 27, 2011)

medí en la pata 4 y 8 del integrado


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 27, 2011)

Si, para el caso es lo mismo.
Probá como te dije, con el capacitor en serie con el tester.
PD: de que tensión era el trafo que estás usando?


----------



## anajesusa (May 27, 2011)

ahora no mide nada 0v, y el trafo es de 220 12 pero lo alimento con 110 v en primario asi que sería de 6v


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 27, 2011)

Mmmm no serían en lugar de 33.6v 33.6 mV lo que mediste?

PD: igual parecería que eso está bien. Vayamos a las pruebas: vos me comentabas que al bajar la tensión de salida con el pote, el LED2 se encendía. Eso sigue pasando?


----------



## anajesusa (May 27, 2011)

Este tester berreta tiene solo dos escalas en alterna, 750v y 200 y marcaba 33.6, recien volvi a probar y lo mismo, sin el capacitor 33.8 marcó

con el analogico marca igual 33 y pico solo en un sentido si invierto las puntas marca cero, en el digital lo mismo


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 27, 2011)

Nadie te estará llamando por el servicio de mensajería no? 

PD: creo que vamos a tener que hacer una colecta y comprarte un tester


----------



## anajesusa (May 27, 2011)

estoy usando la netbook que me dieron en el colegio y no quiere enganchar el msn


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 27, 2011)

Juas, yo utilizo uno portable, y le costó 1 y la mitad del otro conectarse.

Bueno, igual, no me contestaste sobre el LED2.


----------



## anajesusa (May 27, 2011)

Tengo el HP de mesa pero si el analogico dió asi es porque es asi je je, vamos que en los dos da lo mismo.

aca me dice que msn esta no disponible, tenes facebook?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 27, 2011)

Para sacarnos de dudas, medí con el osciloscopio a ver qué está pasando ahí 

Uhmmmmmmm creo que tenía uno....... lo busco.


----------



## anajesusa (May 27, 2011)

hay dos picos uno de 6 mv y otro de 3 mv


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 27, 2011)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/503402/
Ahí ta la pregunta


----------



## scc (Ene 24, 2015)

Estimados hace tiempo he querido hacer un proyecto de elaborar una camara de electroforesis con una fuente de poder incluida solo que en este ámbito de electrónica desconozco el tema ya que soy ingeniero bioquímico y tras haber estudiado algo de bioloia molecular sentí la necesidad de hacer un aparato practico y a bajo costo, pero debido a mi limitación en electrónica pues el aparato esta parado.Tengo plan os y algunos datos para el que este interesado nos podemos contactar por este medio y hacer proyecto.Saludos. ...


----------



## DownBabylon (Ene 24, 2015)

sube imagenes de lo que ya tienes, y una explicacion de lo que necesitas electronicamente


----------



## aquileslor (Ene 24, 2015)

Yo he construido muchas y de varios modelos según la tecnología del tiempo en que se hicieron. Quizás ya sean viejas esas tecnologías, pero si no sabes nada de electrónica, con la ayuda que te podamos dar, vas a lo de algún electrónico para hacerlas.
Pero lo primordial es que digas para que la vas a usar. Seguramente para gel. (Antes se usaba papel).Y el voltaje, si fijo, si variable, de cuanto y de cuanto a cuanto. Cuantos miliamperes, si ajustables o no. Para cuantas tiras, etc.
Siempre hice las fuentes separadas de las cubas por los derrames que hacen cortocircuito.
Las cubas, es lo mas difícil. Deberían ser de acrílico, pero hasta las hice con poliéster, pero no quedan lindas aunque funcionan igual. Tienes que conseguir alambre de platino, del ancho de la cuba y de 0,3-0,5 mm de diámetro. Bueno tienes ya que pensar. hasta la próxima.


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 24, 2015)

> Tengo plan os y algunos datos para el que este interesado nos podemos contactar por este medio y hacer proyecto.



seria bueno que lo subas asi sabemos por donde se puede empezar....

aparte....



> Reglas generales de uso del foro (Extended Version)
> 
> 00) En este Foro "Indefectiblemente" los primeros aportes, ideas, conceptos, esquemas, investigaciones, Etc. deben ser tuyos, cuando los tengas, recién ahí consultas en el Foro para recibir "Colaboración".



busca las reglas y dale una leida....


----------



## scc (Ene 25, 2015)

Primeramente muchas gracias por haber respondido mi ptregunta.Si ya tengo algo avanzado en este proyecto.Tengo un prototipo que hice en acrílico sin fuente de poder la  pura cámara de electroforesis en donde usar en vez alambres de platino use alambres de  nicromel. Las condiciones a las que se tiene que realizar la electroforesis por la fuente de poder son de: 90V a 400mA por una hora. Envio algunas fotos del prototipo de cuba de electroforesis que hice.En este prototipo de cámara de elctroforesis le falta la fuente de poder que iria abajo y algunas adecuaciones dentro de la cámara que tengo en la libreta y necesito escanera para subir el archivo ya que uno de los objetivos de esta cmara es que caliente y enfrie el buffer en donde investigando me dijeron que se puede usar celdas peltier.si alguien me puede ayudar hacer el diseño electrónico de  la fuente de poder incroporando las celdas peltier y cesores de temperatura estaría muy bien.Alguien sabe si se podría usar una fuente de computadora y convertirla a ese tipo de fuente de poder que se requiere lo comento es que yo tengo una fuente de poder de computadora que se podría utilizar y asi salir mas barato.Saludos


----------



## aquileslor (Ene 26, 2015)

El alambre que usas no sirve. Al paso de la corriente se descompone y contamina el buffer y las muestras. Por eso se usa el platino ( se que es mas caro, pero no hay alternativa).
La fuente de PC solo te serviría para calentar el Peltier, aunque puedes usar una resistencia para ello, no puedes, sin conocimientos, sacarle los 90 V que necesitas.
Como eres químico piensa en que se descompone el alambre y que pasa en el buffer.


----------



## scc (Ene 27, 2015)

Muchas gracias por su respuesta creo que son muy acertivas y asi se me van aclarando las dudas que tengo sobre como  se debe hacer este equipo de electroforesis.una pregunta se pueden encontrar circuitos electrónicos  de fuente de poder con estas características que se puedan comprar .Serian tan amables de decirme como se podría construir una fuente de poder para electroforesis en gel con ls características que mencione anteriormente. Muchas gracias por su atención y estamos en contacto.


----------

